# First CDX leg for Tito!



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

We showed in Open A this morning, his first time out in AKC Open (just got his U-CDX last weekend in 3 shows!) and he got a leg! He took 5th place out of a class of 20 dogs. Waahoooo! Just 2 more to go!
This is my "where it all began" photo...Tito at 10 weeks old! (Just turned 19 months old yesterday!)


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Congrats to you!!! I am jealous! Selka and I gave up after our lst leg (it's a long story!)
Good for you for hanging in there! That pic is too cute!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

do tell the story????


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

Bravo! Congrats! Tito is just way cute, too.

~Jackie


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Wonderful News!!
Your picture is adorable!


----------



## JBAMM (Oct 2, 2008)

I saw that first photo and thought that's how old Tito is now. I was thinking OMG that dog is smarter than I am (I'm still not convinced he's not).


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

Congradulation. Way to go.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

*Congrats Tito!!!!*​


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

Awesome job Tito!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks for the kind words everyone! It's so awesome to be able to tell people who know what it means to get a leg!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Congrats. Great job for such a young golden. That CDX is not to far off in the distance!!! Go show them who's boss! (Goldens are!!! LOL)


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

my (very lofty) goal is to have his UD by the time he turns 2.....


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Congrats to you both. Keep up the good work.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Great job! Isn't it satisfying to be rewarded for a job well done?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

It's also awesome to be able to brag to people on this forum, who understand what an accomplishment these utility legs/titles are!
Thanks everyone!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

well cool, I just figured out this avatar/signature thing...


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Go, Tito. Nice work, young man.


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

We are working on our CD right now, so I am so envious of how far you have gone. So much time for training!! Celebrate!


----------

